
The reason so many unprofitable companies are going public - mooreds
https://theweek.com/articles/835726/reason-many-unprofitable-companies-are-going-public
======
howard941
I don't think he needed to go there - to "network effects" \- when "because VC
and founders want to cash out while they can" was cause enough even back in
April.

At this point with the economy's decline obvious and hastening I think it's a
safe bet there'll be a dearth of unprofitable IPOs at least through 2021.

------
jppope
The author also fails to notice that 2019 is a blockbuster year for the tech
IPOs because the market is way up. The tech companies aren't dumb - they are
trying to get a great position to create liquidity for their owners

